# R.n.r 443 Tx ?



## ludwig113 (Aug 25, 2013)

hi all,

does anyone know what this R.N.R 443 TX number means please, it was on a re-issued masters certificate dated 3/5/1939


cheers paul


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day ludwig113,today.04:01 re:r.n.r.443 tx?,I do not know if this is related,but I thought I would give it a go.maybe its related to the ti24x contracts.m.n.working under r.n.conditions.just a guess,hope it helps,regards.ben27


----------



## ludwig113 (Aug 25, 2013)

thanks ben i'll check it out and what i come up with.

paul


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day Ludwig.m.today.01:18.re:thank you for your reply.good luck.regards ben27


----------

